# Pure Paws Grooming products



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm thinking of trying Pure Paws for Nikki, as her hair is very soft and silky, except for her head and ears, which are cottony. I did a search but couldn't find the ingredients. 

For those of you who use the Reconstructing shampoo and Ultra Silk cream conditioner, can you tell me if the ingredients contain any wheat, oats, or fragrances? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Who is the manufacturer of Pure Paws?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Suzan, I have a bunch of Pure Paws here and there are no ingredients listed on the bottles. It didn't do well on Claire's hair at all so I have a lot of it I can send you... I have the restructuring shampoo and the moisturing conditioner and some others as well. Just PM me your shipping info and I'll be glad to send it all to you!!

But I'm sure you'll want to confirm the ingredients first.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

They definitely have fragrance.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Not sure on the ingredients but there are definitely fragrances added to all of their products..


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry not to get off topic, but where can these products be purchased? I keep reading about them on the forum.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Sep 10 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828066


> Sorry not to get off topic, but where can these products be purchased? I keep reading about them on the forum.[/B]


http://www.purepaws.net/


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a question...why would any of you purchase a bottle of shampoo (or any other product for that matter) that doesn't list the ingredients on the bottle? What if your baby had an allergic reaction to something and you can't identify what it could be because you have no idea what is even in the product? It just doesn't make sense to me why the ingredients would be so hard to find.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I imagine if you e-mail the purepaws folks, they'd be happy to help. 

I only use one of their products...I order from http://www.ragtak.com/


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Call Pure Paws and ask them the questions you have. (210) 979-9600


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, everyone for your kind replies. If it has even a whiff of fragrance, it's a definite no-no for us. 

Apparently dog shampoos aren't required to disclose ingredients so they don't. 

I'll stick to my natural stuff that lists all the ingredients on the bottle. 

I thought maybe I would get something else for a change, but not Pure Paws.

Thanks again!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

For anyone else that is interested, I did speak to their rep a couple months ago. And they said they satisfied EU requirements which is supposed to be a big deal for US shampoos as their regulations are stricter...I personally love the shampoo. But, I'll also be interested in trying others, too.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 10 2009, 08:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828231


> For anyone else that is interested, I did speak to their rep a couple months ago. And they said they satisfied EU requirements which is supposed to be a big deal for US shampoos as their regulations are stricter...I personally love the shampoo. But, I'll also be interested in trying others, too.[/B]



I'm sure it's fine, but I'm sensitive to fragrances (and wheat germ oil, oats, and milk products-even in shampoos.)


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awww, Suzan! Fragrances too? :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 10 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828265


> Awww, Suzan! Fragrances too? :grouphug:[/B]



I'm extremely chemically sensitive and most fragrances are artificial. I'm telling ya, I'm a breatharian who should live in a hermetically sealed environment! LOL


----------

